# Forming Beekeeping Association & Club



## casper_zip (Apr 16, 2010)

We are in the process of getting a bee club started here in Beauregard Parish in S.W. La. We have had our first meeting, and now are in the process of getting our bylaws, rules, etc. set up. Our local county agent is one of our sponsors, and we have the support of LSU. 

If anyone who lives close by please email me at [email protected], and lets get this going. Our first meetings were huge success, much info and fellowship.

Thank you all 

casper_zip [email protected]


----------

